# Good day to you all



## TheHeadhunter (Dec 31, 2004)

Hello community - 

I'm from Brisbane, Australia. I'm a stage manager with the scool theatre.
Iim lost for ideas about what else to say so

The End


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 31, 2004)

Fantastic - another fello Aussie. Welcome aboard and I look forward to seeing you around the fora.

Cheers,


----------



## Peter (Dec 31, 2004)

It's the invasion of the Aussies! ahh! well, I guess there are ALOT of worse people to be invaded by! lol Naw, Welcome Welcome! (just keep in mind that alot of us on here have more adapters to keep track of then you do!)

Welcome to the forums! Please dont run out of things to say in the other threads! (it's ok, we'll let you do it in this thread!) The more constructive posts you make, the better CB.com is for all of us! Welcome!

(what's that? did i beat the "unoffical welcome waggon"??? wow! (dont worry, avkid will probably be by to say "hi" in a little while!))


----------



## avkid (Jan 1, 2005)

I bow to your promptness. Welcome to controlbooth, I hope you can learn from us and maybe teach us a little!
-the "unofficial" welcome wagon


----------

